# Brute force



## Deairio (Apr 15, 2020)

Got a new brute 840 rebuild everything else is stock my mechanic say will not need a programmer unless i change clutches and cam what should i get next


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

So..you increase the CCs from 749 to 840 but you leave the intake, exhaust and injection system untouched so it thinks it's still feeding a stock 749cc engine. No remapping..no nothing.. needed. Interesting.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah, I think I'd get a second opinion from a different mechanic...


----------



## Deairio (Apr 15, 2020)

Polaris425 said:


> Yeah, I think I'd get a second opinion from a different mechanic...


So who does remapping been having a hard time finding someone that does custom tuning


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Deairio said:


> So who does remapping been having a hard time finding someone that does custom tuning


You will have to have a tun-able programmer for that.


----------

